
Manufacturing quality time by DHH - pmcpinto
https://m.signalvnoise.com/manufacturing-quality-time-fe043fa7b7a1#.m3zt9vryp
======
criddell
If I'm in the mood to do activity _X_ , that's what I should do. If I'm not in
the mood to do anything, that's okay because all of us have these moments.

Is that the tl;dr?

